# Grey Knight Apothecary; worth it?



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Basically, most AP 2 weapons are about S8 or higher. So, since Grey Knights are T4 thus most AP 2 weapons cause instant death. So my question is, in 6th edition, does anyone think that an apothecary is really worth the 75 points you pay for it?


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

The number of strength 8 ap 2 shots ive faced are quite minimal. Usually its a large number of weaker shots that shows the FNP to be invaluable but as always with this game, it depends on the situation. 

Taking psycannons that I need to protect calls for the apothecary and if I take pallys then I always equipe at least 2 psycannons so I always tailor my list to include the apothecary. The enemies big guns would undoubtedly cause proplems so I consider them a priority, leaving my apothecary to work his bio-chemical magic.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Personally I find not: I run a 5 man squad with halberds, 2 psycannons and a hammer at a little over 300 points. They do exactly what I want (excellent counter attack unit) without being too expensive. The apocathery makes them too expensive for what they do ...

That said, 6th Edition has seen a resurgance in plasma which as only str.7 will not instant death you, so in larger squads of 8-10 may welll be worth it.....


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

If you are trying to add an IC and make a deathstar unit then yes. If you just want a cheaper termi assault unit and a balanced force than no.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

most ID causing shooty weapons are actually S9-10 (vindicators & lascannons & the like) anything S8 and under either doesnt ID T4 models (plasma guns) or are only ap3 (missiles).

but seeing how i do not play GKs (yet...) i cant give much more advice.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Surely you mean "under S8" not "S8 and under"?

The 130 points you pay for a GK Apothecary has GOT to be a mistake that has never been fixed. 

The SM 'pothecary costs about 25 points or so, the standard marine is 16 so that means you pay 9 points for FNP in an SM army.

I'd have said the nerf of FNP to 5+ from 4+ is more of a worry than any perceived change in weapon load outs of your enemy. It is a little better now that high AP doesn't discount FNP but dropping from a 50% chance to a 33% chance of discounting the wound is a big drop.

In a 5 man paladin squad you have a total of ten wounds. So that means on average you'd save through out the game maybe 2 of the 10 wounds required to be inflicted to kill the squad, providing the 'pothecary is last to die.

This comes at the cost of 75 points and loses you a Stormbolter. If you spent the 75 points on an additional paladin you'd get the two extra wounds (guaranteed) anyway, wouldn't lose a Stormbolter and would have 20 points to spend on chocolates.


----------



## rabidsnail12 (Dec 7, 2011)

It really all depends on what you want to do with the squad..
I have seen deathstars of ten pallidans and kaldor with FNP totally kill everything 
But if ur not going for a deathstar kill everything in ur path unit 75 points seems a little prices
It really depends on point size of game and what u want the squad to do


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Taking 10 Paladins? Then yes, you want an Apothecary.

Taking 5 or less? Don't bother.

Taking 6-9? See how many points you have left at the end of army list building and see if there isn't something more worthwhile to spend it on.

Apothecaries help against Torrent, AP2 Power Weapons, Plasma and things like rending, or weapons that have a random AP value. That is still very valuable, almost doubling your chances of saving an AP1 or 2 wound, and reducing what you lose to lasguns. Yes, they're relatively expensive, but you're protecting your investment of 500+pts that you've already sunk into the Paladins anyway.


----------

